# "sunbird" resorts



## pamaspears (Jun 24, 2003)

Just as Arizona and Florida offer long-term RV sites for snowbirds, do northern states offer the same for those wanting to get away from the heat and humidity of summer?  I'm trying to find a resort park for the over-55 crowd that has all the wonderful activities (fitness center, dance lessons, golfing, arts and crafts, etc.).  Any suggestions?


----------



## lhollatz (Jul 1, 2003)

"sunbird" resorts

Get away from heat and hmidity?  Play golf?  Enjoy complete fitness/recreation center five minutes away?  Be active but comfortable?  Sounds like Tiger Run RV resort in Breckenridege Colorado where long term stays are common in summer and ski season.


----------



## pamaspears (Jul 3, 2003)

"sunbird" resorts

Roadhouse, thanks so much for responding.  I'll check it out.


----------



## lhollatz (Jul 3, 2003)

"sunbird" resorts

You are very welcome.  Of course that word was meant to be low humidity.

Enjoy


----------

